# Nielsen for Tivo Users....



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

On another Tivo based forum board, (Private Forum so I can't link to the thread, sorry).

There are people reporting two things:
1) A yellow star "showcase" item is showing up in the menu with regards on signing up to be part of the Nielsen ratings.

2) People are recieving phone calls to be specifically part of the Nielsen ratings with regards to DVR/TiVo. (The working theory is that TiVo provided Nielsen with the user information).

So far this was only reported by people who have SA based TiVos.

Has anyone seen this on the DirecTV DVRs powered by Tivo versions?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ebonovic _
> *2) People are recieving phone calls to be specifically part of the Nielsen ratings with regards to DVR/TiVo. (The working theory is that TiVo provided Nielsen with the user information).*


 For me, at least, that would be a big breach in the DVR service agreement. I believe this falls under Section III paragraph D of DirecTV privacy policy. If you read thru the privacy policy you must opt-out of sharing private information with "marketing" partners. I have opted-out. If I get one of these call I will be demanding DirecTV give me free programming for life.

III. When we share personal data with Third Parties

We share Personal Data with companies and other entities (Third Parties) as follows:

A. Support services: We share Personal Data with contractors and others that provide bill processing, technical assistance and other services that support our business activities. We take reasonable steps to require these Third Parties to maintain the confidentiality of the Personal Data.

B. DIRECTV Receiver services: We share Personal Data with Third Parties such as UltimateTV® and Wink Communications® in order to coordinate delivery or billing of the services provided by such Third Parties to your DIRECTV Receiver.

C. Affiliated companies: We may share Personal Data with affiliated companies, such as HUGHES Network Systems. If we choose to share data in this fashion, we will require our affiliates to honor this Privacy Policy. If we are acquired by another company, that company will possess the Personal Data collected by us and it will assume the rights and obligations regarding your Personal Data as described in this Privacy Policy.

D. Marketing: We may share Personal Data, including programming purchases, with selected media, entertainment and other similar service providers. These service providers may use this Personal Data to market products or services to you. At your option, you may direct us to not share your Personal Data with these Third Parties for these purposes by contacting us by phone (1-800-531-5000), e-mail (www.DIRECTV.com/feedback) or mail (DIRECTV Customer Service, P.O. Box 92600, Los Angeles, CA 90009).

E. Legal requirements: We may share Personal Data with Third Parties in order to meet legal requirements or as otherwise specifically permitted by law.

F. Factors Beyond our Control: Your privacy is very important to us. Because no system is 100% secure, however, we cannot provide you a guarantee that your Personal Data will not be disclosed to Third Parties in ways not contemplated by this policy. For example, despite our reasonable efforts to avoid this, Third Parties may circumvent our security measures to unlawfully intercept or access your Personal Data.

G. Sale or transfer of the business: We may share Personal Data with Third Parties in connection with the sale, transfer or other assignment of our business.


----------



## phone1 (Mar 18, 2002)

Nielsen doesn't advertise for participants, they use a method for choosing viewers that is kept confidential. Participants are also required to sign an agreement not to disclose their membership.

Clause "C" might apply here however, as TiVo has some agreements with Nielsen for sharing both aggregate data and probably TiVo owners who agree to have their personal information collected. 


> New York, NY  Feb. 4, 2004  Nielsen Media Research, the global leader in television measurement services, and TiVo (NASDAQ: TIVO), the pioneer in digital video recording (DVR) services, have signed an agreement to deliver information on DVR usage to the television industry. This new service, which will be marketed by Nielsen Media Research, will aid advertisers and television executives seeking to understand the opportunities and effects of growing DVR usage.
> 
> Consistent with their dedication to industry privacy standards, TiVo and Nielsen will collect data on television viewing patterns and trends by creating an Opt-In panel of TiVos standalone subscribers. This fully consensual panel will provide key information for the purposes of analyzing, processing and marketing DVR usage data to the television industry.
> 
> ...


Again, all hush hush, about how viewers are chosen, but anyone who has been contacted in a manner they deem improper can certainly challenge. Certainly TiVo retains the right to contact its own customers about potential participation.

http://www.nielsenmedia.com/newsreleases/2004/TiVo Agreement.htm


----------



## BSUGrad (Jan 11, 2004)

I received a call a day or two ago, and I have a DTiVo. It could be that I got on the list before I got DirecTV, however. I just switched a couple of months ago.


----------



## CPD (Mar 10, 2003)

I would welcome using my HD DirecTV/Tivo unit for ratings, but I wonder how they would tell what you are actaully watching. I actually used to be a "real" Neilson household. They came in and installed a little box and I had to press a button every time I was watching a whole show. If you were just channel surfing, it would not give it full credit. With Tivo, it's on all the time so how would it know what you are watching? I don't think it would be enough to count only what you record because people often watch what is on live without recording.

Chris


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phone1 _
> *Clause "C" might apply here however, as TiVo has some agreements with Nielsen for sharing both aggregate data and probably TiVo owners who agree to have their personal information collected. *


 I do not think DirecTV is affiliated with Neilson so clause "C" does not apply. Does DirecTV own any shares in Neilson? I still think it would fall under clause "D".


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I have not seen the yellow star message on my DirectTivo. On the other hand, service data download has not been successful in the last two days. Also, I don't answer the phone.


----------



## RobertE (Aug 24, 2004)

Haven't seen anything on my Dtivo. However, I'd welcome the chance to be a Nielsen ratings person.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BSUGrad _
> *I received a call a day or two ago, and I have a DTiVo. It could be that I got on the list before I got DirecTV, however. I just switched a couple of months ago. *


BSU...
Do you have Caller ID? If so how did it appear on your caller ID, so I know to answer that one...


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Just to be clear in order for any TiVo user's data to be given to Nielson the user had to click a link on the Nielson showcase that told TiVo this user wished to participate in this data collection. TiVo Does not just give this data to Nielson on their own. Also I noted in the showcase only those individuals selected to participate would be called by Nielson, clicking the link does not mean you would automatically be in the program.


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

I participated in a Nielson ratings survey week last month and they asked if I had a DVR and explained to me how to fill out the viewers journal for DVRs. It is same journal they send to everybody else but there is a page to fill in recordings by a DVR or other recording device. Also I think the Nielson ratings system needs to update their data collection methods I mean I think writing a journal is an obsolete collection method.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Having known someone who had nielsen box installed on their SA tivo (part of their beta program for tivo several years ago) I can add a few things:

1 - The way he was selected was by having nielsen rep knock on his door. No phone call or anything. The rep said she was driving in his neighborhood and picked the house at random. They got all excited when he had tivo and signed him up for the beta tivo program.

2 - Nielsen for tivo is NOT a software solution. At least not purely software. It actually includes a remarkable amount of electronics connected to the TV/VCR/ and Tivo as well as a modem on the phone line. As a result, my friend's living room looked like borg was trying to assimilate it.

3 - They have to take apart your electronics so they end up taking over the remaining warranties.

4 - Apparently the modem for the system kept failing as he got regular phone calls to reset it





HTH

-HH


----------



## BSUGrad (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ebonovic _
> *BSU...
> Do you have Caller ID? If so how did it appear on your caller ID, so I know to answer that one...  *


It actually showed up as Nielsen Ratings with an 800 number


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy4022 _
> *I participated in a Nielson ratings survey week last month and they asked if I had a DVR and explained to me how to fill out the viewers journal for DVRs. It is same journal they send to everybody else but there is a page to fill in recordings by a DVR or other recording device. Also I think the Nielson ratings system needs to update their data collection methods I mean I think writing a journal is an obsolete collection method. *


They are still doing this? Wow, we used journals when we were a Nielson family......in 1985


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

My Neilson guy call me. Asked if I wanted to be a Neilson famliy.

Told them I had a Direct TV DVR and He said they have not way to do those and they do not even do the journals any more.

They are working on a way to do electronic logging for DVRs next year though.


----------



## grooves12 (Sep 25, 2001)

I was under the impression that Nielson was ALREADY receiving this data regardless of whether you have signed up for it or not. For quite some time there has been a "Neilson" application embedded in the Tivo... I don't know if it was enable/installed or not, but it is there.

And I don't see how this is a violation of TiVo's privacy agreement... section D CLEARLY states they have the right to give your information out to companies for Marketing purposes unless you opt out, which I doubt most people do.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grooves12 _
> *I was under the impression that Nielson was ALREADY receiving this data regardless of whether you have signed up for it or not. For quite some time there has been a "Neilson" application embedded in the Tivo... I don't know if it was enable/installed or not, but it is there.
> *


There may be a difference between generic stats collected via tivo and the official "Nielson family" status that goes into ratings. Different products.

Just guessing


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Hmmm...

I have no Nielsen star on my SA TiVo. I'm on the national and NYS do not call list (does that cover reasearch?). Lately I've got some unidentifiable calls on my caller ID. More than usual.

About a month or more ago I did get a Nielsen call saying that I'd get a book in the mail in a few weeks. Never got it. A non-TV-watching, non-TiVo friend of mine (similar demos, in the same market) got the same call.

Probably (?) unrelated I got a call yesterday from Arbitron Radio Ratings. I took the call and told them to please send me their ratings book (after I answered all their questions). I'm supposedly expecting that soon.

Then today I got a message on my answering machine from Nielsen saying they'd been "trying to reach me" and to please call them back. I did. I got a woman who didn't speak English barely at all! No, really! She asked if I worked for any of "the media" companies. ie: cable, TV, satelite, etc.

Guess I was tranferred to a calling house somewhere. Anyway, they're supposed to call me back. I purposely gave them my work number but since that differs from the number they called me at I don't know if that was clear. I tried to make it so. Within the broken English she clearly mentioned a $50 payment... which is way different than the $1 or so that I've heard for the regular paper diaries.

But, a lot of the questions were the same as the Arbitron ones I just did - the same script even. So... I'm wondering if this was just generic.

There was no question about TiVo or DVRs but she did ask how my VCR's I own. I said "none". 'Cause I don't use any.

S'Funny... she just called back to confirm my street address (it's very similar to my last name).

Is this some sort of hard court press on my market (not exactly a hot bed for advertising) or something TiVo-related? Is the $50 the "Nielsen family" pay-off?

I'm hoping the latter!


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I saw the Nielson announcement today. Interesting. Has anyone signed up yet?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I saw the yellow star on my DirecTiVo yesterday. It is one of several, but if your showcases work you can search there - it was in the second row IIRC.

You click on one of the selections, and it says a Neilsen person _may_ call you in 4 to 6 weeks - you still need to be selected "randomly" I think. There was nothing yet about taking apart your system, DirecTiVo users being excluded, etc. And I would think that they can use the data already in the system anyways.

As far as the old written journals, yes, they still use them. There are two sets of Neilsen "families" - there is a small set that have the PeopleMeters, and a larger set who only do it for a short time (usually a week) via the jounal. 

I've actually questioned Neilsen's "selection" methods in the past. After doung the journals one time, we received a letter saying that we didn't fit their model of TV viewers, and therefore they would not continue with us. Well, if they get to decide what a "model TV viewer" is, then it isn't an objective system.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by rminsk _
> * If I get one of these call I will be demanding DirecTV give me free programming for life. *


Hehe. Good luck with that.

I think TiVo and Neilsen are a marriage made in technology heaven (and privacy hell. )
I still can't get over the fact that still use journals.

"Honey, don't write that down -- just write that we watched '60 Minutes' instead."



Amazing that despite the journals, though, people still admit that they watch "Fear Factor" and that all the truly intelligent shows seem to get cancelled before their time.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I have 2 DirecTivos. One got the invite and the other didn't. I signed up and will see what happens.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I got the gold star invite & signed up. Neilson called today and asked me a # of questions --- some demographic, some about our TV/VCR/DVDs/DVRs, some about our DTivo Next step is they are sending us a package of information & a form to sign but she said we were going to be a Neilson family.

(edited to fix silly typo)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Got mine too and signed up...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Apok (Apr 10, 2004)

About a month ago I had the gold star to signup, which I did, and that's as far as it went. No phone call or mailings.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Phil T _
> *I have 2 DirecTivos. One got the invite and the other didn't. I signed up and will see what happens. *


 Ditto


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I noticed the star a few days ago and signed up. Now we'll see what really happens.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I got the call, but after a few questions they said I didn't meet their selection criteria.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_S _
> *I got the call, but after a few questions they said I didn't meet their selection criteria. *


And so I ask... what were some of the questions?

"Are you literate?"
"Do you have a favorite wrestler?"
"Do you think Joe Rogan is hilarious?"


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Rats! I got a call, but I wasn't home at the time. Caller ID gave me a call back number, but I was told I would have to wait for them to call back, if they do call. Actually, I don't think I will qualify. I'm over 50 so I don't think I'm in the demographic they're looking for.


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

Are these selections at random? Can I call D* and request?

EDIT: I called D*, and they said call neilsen.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I missed the call the first time too but they DID call back (surprisingly, on a Saturday afternoon).

Here are the questions I can remember: do you work for media company/Tivo/DirectTV/Neilson....? how many TVs do you have? how many DVRs? how many of them are DTivo? how many SA? where are they located? do you have a projection TV? HDTV? are any of your TVs connected to cable? do you have a VCR? DVD? DVD-R? do you have a PC? does it connect to the internet or world wide web? (had to laugh at the phrasing of that question) does it connect via dialup or broadband? 

Then there were a bunch of demographic questions about my age, profession, education, income, # of people (ages & sexes) in the household, own or rent.

I was surprised there were no questions about viewing habits, # hours of TV watched, etc. 

Good luck !!


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Do you HAVE to be there to take their call? My phone goes straight to voicemail. :-/

-HH


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hichhiker _
> *Do you HAVE to be there to take their call? My phone goes straight to voicemail. :-/
> *


I think you do need to be there. They didn't leave a number so you can call back -- they just said they'd call me back and they did.


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

I received the Nielson request either early this month or last month and I only ever had TiVo service through Directv. I did not receive a call though.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Got the yellow star on my SA and replied.

A month later I got a call from them. The women spoke very quickly and seemed as though she needed me to make a quota. Anyway, she tells me paperwork would be in the mail.

A week later a form comes in asking me to authorize them to get my TiVo data. But there was no mention of compensation and no phone number or web address to contact them. Just a business reply envelope. 

I checked Nielsen's web site and replied to their "contact us" address and told them I wanted more info including what the compensation was.

That was 2 weeks ago and still no reply.

It seems to me that no hardware would be required and that they would get everything they need through my tivo(s).

In any event I won't participate without getting paid. Someone is paying them and to me it's only fair that I get compensated.:down:


----------



## mattg (Oct 30, 2002)

I have seen the Nielsen message in the Tivo menu. After reading it, I was under the impression that it wasn't the traditional Nielsen ratings, but something new specific to how people use their DVR's.


----------



## Homefrontfan (Jun 28, 2004)

Just this minute hung up the phone with them..
This is just to gather information on how people
are using their DVR's.
This is not in anyway going to effect the ratings... or sweeps. 
There is no compensation. 
No one is coming to hook up any equipment.
Which was a huge concern.
I am not an official "Nielson Family"
I will be signed up for 3 yrs.


----------



## blueshoo (Jun 11, 2001)

Does it preclude you from becoming a "Nielsen family"? We wouldn't mind contributing, but have to admit, the snowball's chance of winning the lottery in hell of becoming a Nielsen family is much more enticing.


----------



## jsnell (Mar 16, 2000)

Geez... I think that improving the ratings of shows I watch would be compensation enough!


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtown0620 _
> *WE CAME, WE SAW, WE TIVOED *


I was staring at this for a while thinking something is wrong with that statement untill I realized - should it not be "WE CAME, WE TIVOED, WE SAW" ? or maybe "WE TIVOED, WE CAME, WE SAW"?



-HH


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Hichhiker _
> *I was staring at this for a while thinking something is wrong with that statement untill I realized - should it not be "WE CAME, WE TIVOED, WE SAW" ? or maybe "WE TIVOED, WE CAME, WE SAW"?
> *


...and I was staring at your post for a while wondering, what is he quoting, and what does it have to do with Nielson Family ratings?

(But since you asked, for the record I think it should be "We came, we TiVo'ed, we conquered.")


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I got the call tonight.


----------



## bryus (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, I just got my call. Same questions as above. Aparently my income/demographics were to their liking.

I agree that the ability to keep my favorite shows on the air longer is reward enough for me. I hope they learn enough from our viewing habits to include us in the ratings.

I always wanted to be a "Nielson Family" so I could keep the good shows and get crap like Fear Factor canceled. >


----------



## ChrisWyso (Mar 6, 2003)

I signed up a couple of weeks ago when it appeared and I got my call Saturday morning. I was accepted. He said they'll be sending out the agreement in the mail in a week or two, and I have to sign it & get it back to them. I'm very happy to be doing this, I'm tired of shows like Friends running for 10 years & great stuff like Lucky, Farscape, and Firefly being dumped. My personal opinion though. I'm wondering if those specific "remote" questions were the key to acceptance into the program. He asked if we "use the remote to change the channel" a)all of the time b)most of the time c)some of the time d)not much e)never. Same answer options for turning the TV on/off and the receiver on/off. For me, it was "a" for all.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChrisWyso _
> * I'm wondering if those specific "remote" questions were the key to acceptance into the program. He asked if we "use the remote to change the channel" a)all of the time b)most of the time c)some of the time d)not much e)never. Same answer options for turning the TV on/off and the receiver on/off. For me, it was "a" for all. *


Hmm interesting. I wonder if they want to use tivo's IR reciever to detect when you are turning on and off your TV, etc. Would make sense.

-HH


----------



## jmx3 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChrisWyso _
> *I signed up a couple of weeks ago when it appeared and I got my call Saturday morning. I was accepted. He said they'll be sending out the agreement in the mail in a week or two, and I have to sign it & get it back to them. I'm very happy to be doing this, I'm tired of shows like Friends running for 10 years & great stuff like Lucky, Farscape, and Firefly being dumped. My personal opinion though. I'm wondering if those specific "remote" questions were the key to acceptance into the program. He asked if we "use the remote to change the channel" a)all of the time b)most of the time c)some of the time d)not much e)never. Same answer options for turning the TV on/off and the receiver on/off. For me, it was "a" for all. *


I got the call on Sunday evening and wondered the same thing. whats with all the remote questions.


----------



## lornehosman (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hichhiker _
> *Hmm interesting. I wonder if they want to use tivo's IR reciever to detect when you are turning on and off your TV, etc. Would make sense.
> 
> -HH *


What difference would it make which remote is used - wouldn't different remotes send the same signal??


----------



## jahf (Apr 18, 2002)

I could see it making a difference with learning remotes if the learned signal wasn't -quite- the same as a peanut.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lornehosman _
> *What difference would it make which remote is used - wouldn't different remotes send the same signal?? *


No, I mean for TV, etc. This way they can know when you turn on your TV and when you change channel, when you turn it off, etc. Usefull information if you are trying to track TV viewing habits.

If you are NOT using the remote, there is no way a Tivo box can know if you turned off the tv. Tivo is always on and usually showing Live TV when idle. If you turned off the TV and went to bed while watching Live TV on tivo, there is no way tivo(and Nielsen) can know this unless you either turn off tivo via tivo power button (given it does next to nothing, most people I know do not do this) or if the tivo catches the TV off signal. They want to know if you are actually watching or if tivo is idle.

Note that all of that is pure speculation based on the questions above.

-HH


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

I missed the call from Nielsen on Sunday night and they haven't called back yet.

Re: the remote--when I'm watching TiVo I use the TiVo remote to switch the TV on/off etc., but how would they know when I finish watching something on TiVo and then use my receiver remote to switch to the DVD input and watch a DVD while TiVo goes back to live TV? Would they want me to turn off the TV with the TiVo remote and then turn it back on with another remote?

And before anyone mentions standby: I used to use the "off" on my SA TiVo, even though all it did was turn off the outputs, but I rarely use "standby" on my DTiVo because if it happens to be on something interesting when I turn it on I like to be able to rewind back through the buffer.


----------



## Homefrontfan (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChrisWyso _
> *I signed up a couple of weeks ago when it appeared and I got my call Saturday morning. I was accepted. He said they'll be sending out the agreement in the mail in a week or two, and I have to sign it & get it back to them. I'm very happy to be doing this, I'm tired of shows like Friends running for 10 years & great stuff like Lucky, Farscape, and Firefly being *


You do understand that this is not going to effect the ratings.
Did they explain to you that they are just gathering information from you?
They just want to see what people's viewing habits are.. 
The networks will not be privy to this information. 
We are not official "Nielson families". 
I asked specifically if this was going to have an effect on ratings: NO
Will my viewing certain programs have any effect at all? NO
Will Nielson come to my house and have to set up equipment: NO
Am I now a "Nielson Family"? NO


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I got a second call today. Unfortunately, like the first call, I wasn't home. Oh well, the third time's a charm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homefrontfan _
> *You do understand that this is not going to effect the ratings.
> Did they explain to you that they are just gathering information from you?
> They just want to see what people's viewing habits are..
> ...


Ah, crap. I didn't realize that, and that was really the only reason I signed up...


----------



## Homefrontfan (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stephen M Smith _
> *Ah, crap. I didn't realize that, and that was really the only reason I signed up... *


Unless there are two different things going on here.. 
Maybe some are getting different phone calls than others?

I do know that in order to become a Nielson Family they have
to come in and hook you up.. that involves drilling holes in every
single tv, vcr, dvd player, tivo you own.. even PlayStation and X boxes.. anything that's hooked up to the tv. They want to know everything that
is going on while the tv's are on... Viewing a video, dvd, or playing video games is all part of it.
The reason I know this is because I used to work for them.. 
this was a few years ago.. I was the one that would set up the
appointment for them to come in and hook you up. 
It's very involved. And it's a pain in the butt.. because when the signal is lost they have to come back in and repair it. 
When they called me the other day, I asked if this was still their practice.. and he said yes.. they still come in and drill. You would think in this day and age they would invest in some wireless technology.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Ah, man! I want to say I was a Nielson family.

Got the phone call today and they are sending the paperwork. Not sure I am going to do it now.


----------



## bryus (Mar 15, 2004)

Clearly this is an attempt to identify HOW TiVo users watch TV. The data we provide them will probably be used to decide if they want to included TiVo in the ratings. 

Maybe then we will be "Nielson Families".


----------



## CPD (Mar 10, 2003)

Homefront is right. They hacked into my DTV receiver and my VCR when I was a Neilson viewer. In fact, that is why I asked to be out of it when I got new equipment. Looking back, I kind of wish I'd kept it, but it was fun for a few years.

However, I wouldn't say that your viewing habits have NO impact. They compile statistics all the time and sell them to the networks. I've seen press releases that quote Tivo season pass and viewer stats. 

Chris


----------



## wally87 (Aug 3, 2001)

Neilsen called me this week. They said I had indicated a willingness to participate when I installed my DTivo. Since this was 1/01, I don't have a clue what I did at the time. I'm supposed to receive a letter.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

They finally got me when I was home. Now I'm just waiting for the paperwork.


----------



## relrobber (Feb 25, 2006)

Neilsen's "no discussion" clause is so that other people don't try to influence (or bribe you to influence) your normal viewing habits. You can tell friends and family, but they just ask you not to advertise the fact that you are a Neilsen family. Also, they can log a show you watch on a dvr up to 3 times. They also give you $50 upfront and a few bucks per tv/vcr every so often.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Yeah, I understand the NDA and the compensation if you're actually a Nielsen family. But the TiVo deal as originally offered was no, this isn't for ratings, we're not going to give you anything at all in compensation, and you aren't allowed to talk about it. So what was in it for me? Why would anyone sign that contract?


----------



## chef8181 (Jul 13, 2005)

I clicked on the link for Nielsen about a year ago maybe on my DirecTivo. Anyway last week I got a call from them asking if I still wanted to participate. I said sure then they sent me a letter which I had to sign and date.

And as far as what's in it for me the shows I like will get one more vote. I know it won't make a difference but it makes me feel better.


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

I wonder what registers when you are watching home movies using MRV and TivoServer?


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I wonder how it knows when you are actually watching a show? With Tivo on a television channel, I may not necessarily be watching it, but if I was a Neilson member would all the shows on that channel be like we watched them? And then when we watch from the Now Playing list, will it say we are watching the same show again? Interesting, I wonder how they are going to handle that.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

A key question in the Nielsen phone call was: do you always use the TiVo remote to turn your TV on and off while using TiVo?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anybody know if this program is still running for Directv Tivo units? 

How can I tell if I'm still signed up? 

Long ago, I did the survey and signed some paperwork, but I have no idea if we're still in the group, or even how to check.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

stiffi said:


> Does anybody know if this program is still running for Directv Tivo units?
> 
> How can I tell if I'm still signed up?
> 
> Long ago, I did the survey and signed some paperwork, but I have no idea if we're still in the group, or even how to check.


I think they are still running the Nielson service for DirecTv Tivo units.

If you are signed up, you would know. There is specific hardware that is needed to track your viewing.

You may have done a survey to apply, but don't think they choose you to participate.
But here is their link www.nielsenmedia.com


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Actually, the metering, which requires the special equipment is differnt than the data collection using the TiVos, which just complies things your TiVo can track already.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

sven_kirk said:


> I think they are still running the Nielson service for DirecTv Tivo units.
> 
> If you are signed up, you would know. There is specific hardware that is needed to track your viewing.
> 
> ...


That's the thing. I was signed up. My question is, after a hardware change, (still Tivo) am I STILL signed up.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>am I STILL signed up

Huh? How would any here know that?

Don't you have a contact number to call Nielson?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

John T Smith said:


> Huh? How would any here know that?


The same way anybody finds out any information on this forum, through sharing experiences.

I was hoping, somebody was in a similar boat, and could offer some insight.

Thanks for your help, though, the time you took to write that was well spent.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

If it were me, I would call and ask TiVo about it. I am not sure if the signup was per account or per box.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

stiffi said:


> That's the thing. I was signed up. My question is, after a hardware change, (still Tivo) am I STILL signed up.


How often does your Tivo make it's daily call? I discovered that my Tivo makes calls every day after I joined their program. As I understand it, most DirecTivos make their calls less often. I realize a lot of this is conjecture, but it seems to make sense.

I just switched from a DSR6000 to a HR10 - when I first setup the HR10 it was making calls every week or so, but then it suddenly switched to every day. Ironically, when the Tivos were having rebooting problems, mine did not. I attributed it to the unit calling every day and emptying the logs (the log file filling up apparently was the cause of the reboots). So, I believe that when you switch units, Nielsen will find this out and continue on your new unit.

Also, I hacked my old unit several years ago and noticed at some point that in the startup log that the DirecTivo was loading a module called "NIELSEN" which I do not think it had been doing earlier.


----------

